# Terrified and waiting on a vet call



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How many hours has this been going on? What has she had to eat and drink today? Hopefully an experienced breeder will see your post, I'm inclined to err on the side of caution with a puppy that young and go see the emergency vet. Good luck and please keep us posted, I know you must be so worried.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Due to the fact she's not eating, I would take in her asap. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would definitely get her into an emergency vet! Don't wait!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too would take her in.. a nine week old pup not eating..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What color are her gums? What is her temperature? Is she drinking?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

This just started about 5pm, and it's 9pm now. She seems to be drinking ok. Maybe DH and I will just take her in.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you just get her this weekend that passed?

My friend, when she brought home her first English Mastiff, she wouldn't walk for the first week. She would have to carry her to her food, outside, etc. She was perfectly fine at the breeders house when we picked her up. She called the breeder, and she said he was fine.

When she bred this dog and sold the puppies, one of the new owners called her up with the same issue. It too lasted about a week. 

Not sure if it was shyness or a mastiff trait or what, or if it just happened to be during a growing spurt.

Please tell us what the vet says, I hope she is okay.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If my puppy, dog, senior wasn't walking, I would be going to the emergency vet. Can she stand at all? Is she just not moving forward? I would be too worried to wait.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I was, in fact, too worried to wait. She definitely appears to have a problem with her leg, and they couldn't pinpoint exactly what was wrong without $1000 worth the tests. They also didn't seem to know the breed well, so they gave us the option to give her fluids and we could just take her home tonight so she could see her own vet in the morning. That's what we opted for since our vet knows us and this breed well. She's pepped up a little since we got home, but we're off to bed and we'll be up bright and early to take her to our vet. Thanks all for the concern and the suggestions, I don't know what I'd do without all of you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That sounds like the best thing to do since they dont know the breed and if they have no idea you could be having dozens of tests run with no results. Since her gums look good and the fluids perked her up, I think waiting is good. Good luck tomorrow or should I say today.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

We finally have answers! The doc thinks it's truly just growing pains. He said in large breed dogs like this, as they grow, sometimes they just hurt so bad they won't eat, drink, or even move. It's understandable, I remember having them when I was a kid. He did give her an antibiotic just in case, and told me to give her a baby aspirin twice a day for the next 4 or 5 days. We have to go back next Wed. for a checkup, and to see if she's gaining weight. He said not to completely dismiss it, but until she has vomiting or diarrhea not to worry to terribly much. This morning she acts like nothing even happened, in fact, now she's barely even limping! She's playing with Murphy like she always does, and chowed down her breakfast and is drinking just fine. I'm so glad, I hate sick puppies, they make me just feel awful!


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better ...growing pains aren't fun human or animal  Hope she perks up soon !


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing better. Did you make a thread introducing her or post pics? I'd love to see her. What is her name?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pano was my guess as I read the first post, and that seems like what she has. Our Twin Beau D golden had growing pains/ panosteitis, and whenever it flared up, she got a fever and was so unhappy and limpy. Our vet asked up to adjust down her protein and stay away from puppy food; that helped lots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphysmom said:


> We finally have answers! The doc thinks it's truly just growing pains. He said in large breed dogs like this, as they grow, sometimes they just hurt so bad they won't eat, drink, or even move. It's understandable, I remember having them when I was a kid. He did give her an antibiotic just in case, and told me to give her a baby aspirin twice a day for the next 4 or 5 days. We have to go back next Wed. for a checkup, and to see if she's gaining weight. He said not to completely dismiss it, but until she has vomiting or diarrhea not to worry to terribly much. This morning she acts like nothing even happened, in fact, now she's barely even limping! She's playing with Murphy like she always does, and chowed down her breakfast and is drinking just fine. I'm so glad, I hate sick puppies, they make me just feel awful!


I'm glad she's better. Would her breeder be a good source of information and advice?

Pictures! We need pictures of her, lol!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I did an intro post for her sometime last week, but here are some pics! This is Molly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

I am SO GLAD to read she is doing fine now!
Molly is just absolutely adorable!!
Murphy is gorgeous, too!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She is so cute, glad to hear that she's feeling better.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

how's she feeling today?? Mastiff is just the sweetest breed


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you that Molly is better!!
Thanks Jill for posting about Tango.. I was thinking about moving Sasha to Gunnie's all stages and off puppy food!


----------

